# Merged: Lakers Close to a Move? / KG to LA???



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers Close to a Move?
By Eric Pincus
for HOOPSWORLD.com
Sep 22, 2005, 18:20 

There is noise out of Los Angeles that a serious deal may be brewing. The original thought was a sign and trade for Eddy Curry, though if you believe the reports out of Chicago, the Lakers are not actively negotiating with the Bulls.

I can make a very credible argument that the Lakers are indeed close to landing Eddy Curry, but that doesn't make it any more true than . . . the Lakers are about to land Kevin Garnett.

[More in URL]

Not gonna fall for this one Eric.. Sorry


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Close to a Move?*

This thread signifies the end of all offseason moves....

wake me up when september ends


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Close to a Move?*

I need to stop reading all of these rumors becuase they are going to drive me insane.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Close to a Move?*

It means little, trade talks happen all the time. But at least we know.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Lakers Close to a Move?*

Not Another KG Rumor. :no:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Close to a Move?*

Oh, but just to be clear, KG to the Lakers is a done deal. Amare in 07 too.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Lakers Close to a Move?*

why woould emplay lie like that...

CAMON GUYS have sum faith


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Close to a Move?*

Im totally insane for believing this rumor.. :whatever: :whatever: :gopray: :gopray:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Close to a Move?*

I really like Emplay... Guys really nice. I've spoken to him in many threads before on LG. 


However, as much as I like the guy he isn't a credible writer. Anytime you solicit for "insider" information by saying "if anyone knows the more info, email me", on an internet forum were many people, mostly immature 17 year olds that are bored and looking for excitement, your bound to get a lot of false positives. And that is what he gets by astronomical numbers. His numbers help prove this by looking at the majority of predictions he has made, which most if not all were false. Just a few examples "Bender trade", "Boozer Trade", "Trade up in draft", "Drafting Green", "The majority of his sources claiming Phil would not come back", 

How about for the off-season moves we made that he didn't predict.. In fact no one predicted except one guy that at the time everyone thought was crazy.. Probably the way it normally happens..WHich was shipping Caron off for Brown. Cutting Grant, etc. When he was asked about the rumor David Vac said about this, he said it went against everything he has heard and he really had a hard time believing it existed... couple days letter... You know the rest.

That being said, who cares? He is doing more work and at least "trying" than any of us are going to put into doing it. He also gives a little excitement in a very much boring off-season. I wish his stuff was accurate at least a some of the time, but if it isn't at least It gives me hope anyways.

I say just enjoy the talk and expect that it isn't going to happen.


----------



## Rhodes (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Lakers Close to a Move?*

Where's LoyalBull? Shouldn't he be in here criticizing Emplay by now?


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Close to a Move?*

Like all trade rumors, i just take it with a grain of salt. My motto, "if it happens, it happens, and if it did happen, it was meant to happen"


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Close to a Move?*

I can see us getting Sprewell through free agency or a sing and trade. Spree doesn't have anywhere left to go but us and Minnesota and Minnesota doesnt want him. He could make our talent and depth a lot better.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

*KG to LA???*

There is noise out of Los Angeles that a serious deal may be brewing. The original thought was a sign and trade for Eddy Curry, though if you believe the reports out of Chicago, the Lakers are not actively negotiating with the Bulls.

I can make a very credible argument that the Lakers are indeed close to landing Eddy Curry, but that doesn't make it any more true than . . . the Lakers are about to land Kevin Garnett.

To be fair, I've sat on rumors that the Lakers and Minnesota Timberwolves were in talks all summer. I never took them seriously. 

Why would the Wolves trade Garnett to a conference rival?

It sounds too good to be true . . . or is it?


http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_14281.shtml


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: KG to LA???*

Oh please, not this again....

closest we'll ever get to KG is Kendall Gill not Kevin Garnett.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Close to a Move?*



Rhodes said:


> Where's LoyalBull? Shouldn't he be in here criticizing Emplay by now?



We have officially moved from the illogical (curry deal) to the highly improbable (KG). There really is no need to point out the countless holes in such a deal taking place becuase he isn't even rationalizing how it would happen in the first place.

Glad to see this going down.

If anything, one would have thought him to feed on the reports that Amare is close to resigning with the suns and say that its actually a sign and trade to the Lakers...

My criticism of Emplay is based around his opinions being written as sourced facts and trying to pass it off as journalism.

This article doens't even pretend to try and do that.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: KG to LA???*

I still believe KG is coming to LA.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Close to a Move?*

Do we need 2 topics of the same basically? Could we get a merge? :laugh:


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: KG to LA???*



IV said:


> I still believe KG is coming to LA.


thats the right spirit!


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: KG to LA???*



KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! said:


> thats the right spirit!


thank you I try


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: KG to LA???*

next rumor it will be KG for Luke.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: KG to LA???*

I usually don't post and criticize about Emplay's articles, but this one sounds like he's just digging for something. I know he never actually said the Wolves and Lakers are working on a deal, but:



> Why would the Wolves trade Garnett to a conference rival?
> 
> It sounds too good to be true . . . or is it?


That's hinting a little too much. I don't know if that was sarcasm or what, but anyone that believes KG is going to be traded to the Lakers is a little off in the head.


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: KG to LA???*

Does this mean that Amare is not going to be in LA in 2007?


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: KG to LA???*



The lone wolf said:


> Does this mean that Amare is not going to be in LA in 2007?


ya, if they get kg then no amare


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: KG to LA???*

Hah.. There we go.. Merged.. Nice job mods :clap:


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: KG to LA???*



KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! said:


> ya, if they get kg then no amare


There will be no amare regardless.


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

Trust me, i normally do not do these stupid real GM things, but because there seems to be a rumour i had to, so check out this idea, and i also say throw in 2 future 1st round draft picks, and if the T-wolves are retarded enough to trade KG, then i guess theyd be retarded enough to take this deal...










L.A. Lakers Trade Breakdown 

Outgoing 

Brian Cook
6-9 PF from Illinois
6.4 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 0.5 apg in 15.1 minutes 
Jumaine Jones
6-8 SF from Georgia
7.6 ppg, 5.2 rpg, 0.9 apg in 24.1 minutes 
Chris Mihm
7-0 C from Texas
9.8 ppg, 6.7 rpg, 0.7 apg in 24.9 minutes 
Devean George
6-8 SF from Augsburg
7.3 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 0.9 apg in 20.4 minutes 
Lamar Odom
6-10 PF from Rhode Island
15.2 ppg, 10.2 rpg, 3.7 apg in 36.3 minutes 

Incoming 

Michael Olowokandi
7-0 C from U. of Pacific
5.9 ppg, 5.2 rpg, 0.5 apg in 19.6 minutes 
Kevin Garnett
6-11 PF from Farragut Academy HS (IL)
22.2 ppg, 13.5 rpg, 5.7 apg in 38.0 minutes 
Change in team outlook: -18.2 ppg, -9.9 rpg, and -0.5 apg. 


Minnesota Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 
Michael Olowokandi
7-0 C from U. of Pacific
5.9 ppg, 5.2 rpg, 0.5 apg in 19.6 minutes 
Kevin Garnett
6-11 PF from Farragut Academy HS (IL)
22.2 ppg, 13.5 rpg, 5.7 apg in 38.0 minutes 
Incoming 
Brian Cook
6-9 PF from Illinois
6.4 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 0.5 apg in 15.1 minutes 
Jumaine Jones
6-8 SF from Georgia
7.6 ppg, 5.2 rpg, 0.9 apg in 24.1 minutes 
Chris Mihm
7-0 C from Texas
9.8 ppg, 6.7 rpg, 0.7 apg in 24.9 minutes 
Devean George
6-8 SF from Augsburg
7.3 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 0.9 apg in 20.4 minutes 
Lamar Odom
6-10 PF from Rhode Island

15.2 ppg, 10.2 rpg, 3.7 apg in 36.3 minutes 
Change in team outlook: +18.2 ppg, +9.9 rpg, and +0.5 apg. 



Successful Scenario 
Due to L.A. Lakers and Minnesota being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. L.A. Lakers and Minnesota had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Anyone hear this today?

"On XTRA Sports Loose Cannons show, they said that they have 2 sources saying that there have been talks that Minnesota is bowing to KG's demands and working on a trade to send him to the Purple and Gold. Let's see if anything comes out of this."

http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?t=9041&start=0


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

It makes me nervos thinking of this, because i get all excited and then i highly doubt it will really happen. It also makes us forget that the team we have right now is already pretty good, especially under Phil, Odom is going to shine and we are going to be great, prob 7th or 8th seed. Lets all remember we already have a great team now, and with or without KG, lets be proud of the purple and Gold. KILL LAKER HATERS, CHOP UP THEIR BODY PARTS, FREEZE THEM, THEN EAT THEM IN THE OFFSEASON TO BECOME STRONGER.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Check This Out

 That was cool


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

Peeps on the Wolves Board are COMPLETETLY dismissing it, are they being ignorant, or are we?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

LakerLunatic said:


> Peeps on the Wolves Board are COMPLETETLY dismissing it, are they being ignorant, or are we?


I dont know how laker fans are beleiving this rumor. KG is not coming to la unless kobe goes to Minny (which obviously isnt happening). 

The Twolves are KG. They wont be stupid enough to trade the player who puts people in the seats for odom and picks (and whoever else is in the trade). They would need a superstar in return, if they want to trade him at all. And hoopsworld is not reliable at all on top of the facts.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Check This Out
> 
> That was cool


 oOOOoo aahhhhh :eek8: :gopray: :gopray:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> I dont know how laker fans are beleiving this rumor.


I, for one, ain't believing it for even one second.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> I dont know how laker fans are beleiving this rumor.


I'm sure as hell not believing it.

None of the intelligent fans are. Let's not make dumb generalizations here.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

LakerLunatic said:


> Peeps on the Wolves Board are COMPLETETLY dismissing it, are they being ignorant, or *are we?*


{God speaks}

Take a Hint.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I'm sure as hell not believing it.
> 
> None of the intelligent fans are. Let's not make dumb generalizations here.



you are right. I made a generalization. my bad. I usually group fans and have had that problem many times before

I cant beleive some are beleiving it and calling ones who dont think there is any truth to it whatsoever ignorant. Better wording i hope


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I dont beleive it but that doesnt mean I cant hope.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

god i hope hes right


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

maybe this is the big trade that Kobe was talking about? :groucho:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Ughhhhhh here we go again.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I am hoping this can happen, but I am 99.999 % sure it won't.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

again?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

KG to L.A......It can happen.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:rofl:

*California Dreaming*










There's a mini story brewing through the internet and LA sports talk radio. Someone named Eric Pincus of HoopsWorld.com is reporting that the Lakers are close to acquiring Kevin Garnett in a trade with the Minnesota Timberwolves.

Pincus offers no specifics as to who Minnesota would receive in return. Nor does he give any explanation has to why the T-Wolves would give up Garnett, let alone send him to the Lakers of all teams. LAist believes this is really far-fetched, but there are some factors that at least make this deal plausible. And we'd love it to happen.

First off, Garnett loves LA. He spends his offseasons here, and reportedly he's been training all summer in Malibu, adding some muscle to his 6-11 frame. Additionally, Garnett is frustrated with the Timberwolves, who have let both Sam Cassell and Latrell Sprewell go, and have gotten dramatically worse since their Western Conference finals season in 2003. The Wolves basically offer just Wally Szczerbiak as a second-scoring threat, unless you want to count ex-Clippers Michael Olowokandi and Marko Jaric. 

[More in URL]


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Close to a Move?*



Lynx said:


> Not Another KG Rumor. :no:


yea lol, i know wat u mean. :boohoo: :laugh: :banghead:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, at least it gives people something to do...


Although Im afraid that in a few weeks the suicide rate is going to sky rocket.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

From Lakers Dynasty 2000 vid at ClubLakers:











:biggrin:


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

LOL That actually looks like KG's head on Kareem Rush's body.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

did i miss something?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

hmmm....Maybe this is why we arent signing Latrell.....


----------



## FR3SH PRINCE238 (Apr 23, 2005)

:laugh: to all the laker fans that believe this. If Emplay actually believed what he wrote, he would have posted the article himself.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I really don't see how we are going to get Garnett unless we give up Kobe or five players from our roster.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

FR3SH PRINCE238 said:


> :laugh: to all the laker fans that believe this. If Emplay actually believed what he wrote, he would have posted the article himself.


I didnt know people believe what Eric says.. If so, you need better things to do then to listen to a bunch of rambling by emp.


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

Dave Smith of 1540 talk radio also mentioned this trade rumor. He also mentioned that during the summer league, played at the pyramid, there was a buzz around the media about Garnett being traded to the lakers.


----------



## radronOmega (Aug 1, 2004)

just posted an article about this on the article section. Enjoy!!!


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

Im not going to lie, i dont think this is going to happen, but can someone please please give me a CREDIBLE argument over why this trade would happen, and i want like some history about this rumour and ya, basically someone try to convince me with a well written piece of work, i know there is a smart Laker fan out there that can make a case. Because right now, most of the smart laker fans are making pretty good cases AGAINST it ever happening.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Basically LakerLunatic, the only real credible way this could happen is if KG forced a trade to the Lakers (I don't know if that's probable or not, but very probably not probable...er, or something like that). Or maybe the Twolves can get some good young players for KG in a 3-way+ trade. That's possible, sort of. 

All in all, there's very little chance of this happening. Basically none.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

EHL said:


> ^ Basically LakerLunatic, the only real credible way this could happen is if KG forced a trade to the Lakers (I don't know if that's probable or not, but very probably not probable...er, or something like that). Or maybe the Twolves can get some good young players for KG in a 3-way+ trade. That's possible, sort of.
> 
> All in all, there's very little chance of this happening. Basically none.



Yup. Some say that if he demanded a trade here.. The wolves would respect his request because of the 9 years he invested into the team and amount of moeny he made them. Not to mention that they have done such a horrific job of rebuilding, they owe him at least the respect to honor a trade.

That being said, KG is about as loyal as they get... I just dont see him demanding a trade even if he REALLY wanted to. He is that kind of guy.

This isn't going to happen.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Thing is... even if KG demanded such a trade... the wolves aren't simply going to throw out a future in order to placate him.

especially to a division rival.

And to incorporate a third team into the mix so that Minny feels compenstated means that the third team is likely getting the shaft.

Trading Garnett is a whole lot easier than dealing Shaq (given the salaries).

However, at the same time, one would have to think that minny would want to start over which means taking their poor salaries and giving young prospects in return.

Lakers dont' have much to offer a team for a top 3 player in the game.


----------



## FR3SH PRINCE238 (Apr 23, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> I didnt know people believe what Eric says.. If so, you need better things to do then to listen to a bunch of rambling by emp.


You must have misread what I wrote, because I never said that I believed him.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

FR3SH PRINCE238 said:


> You must have misread what I wrote, because I never said that I believed him.


Or you misread what I wrote.. :dead:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

EHL said:


> ^ Basically LakerLunatic, the only real credible way this could happen is if KG forced a trade to the Lakers (I don't know if that's probable or not, but very probably not probable...er, or something like that). Or maybe the Twolves can get some good young players for KG in a 3-way+ trade. That's possible, sort of.
> 
> All in all, there's very little chance of this happening. *Basically none*.


Your avatar shows some faith in this trade, EHL.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> :rofl:
> 
> *California Dreaming*
> 
> ...



Where did Emplay say this: *close to acquiring Kevin Garnett*? He never did. Whoever wrote this piece of crap for www.laist.com really needs some reading comprehension courses.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Sean.

It doesn't really matter.

You are defending Pincus based on another writer's inaccuracy?

Thats ironic in its basest form.

Pincus really isn't the one driving the bus on this one like he has others...

but again, it speaks volumes that common sense and logic often don't win out over what people want to hear.

Pincus mentioned it and (as is typical) it gets a WHOLE lot more attention then it deserves.

Its toilet paper.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

honestly..when was the last time pincus said something and then it actually happened....


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> honestly..when was the last time pincus said something and then it actually happened....


Umm.. never?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

LoyalBull said:


> Sean.
> 
> It doesn't really matter.
> 
> ...


Yes, it does matter. No one liikes to be accused of saying and or doing something that they didn't. I am only correcting the misinformation in that statement. Eric never said what he was he was being quoted as saying.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

A new claim from a guy at LG:



Sago [color=green]from LG[/color] said:


> Oh my!!! KG to LA?!
> 
> But, serously, KG won't be traded to LA. Believe it. But, a trade has been agreed upon recently. I know, I know, a lot of you will say that I am stating the obvious but, seriously, a trade is DONE!!! I know who!!! It is not Jason Kapono. By the way, there were really no Jason Kapono discussions. Just wait!!! He's coming!!!
> 
> PS: Latrell Spreewel will be signing shortly.


also



Sago [color=green]from LG[/color] said:


> As I have said, KG will not get traded here!!! Stop this nonsense. I am telling everyone right now, there were no KG talks and there never was one.
> I suggest that just sit back and relax because next week okay!!! Mark my words. NEXT WEEK!!! A trade that has been officially agreed upon will finally materialize. Believe it!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Sean said:


> A new claim from a guy at LG:
> 
> 
> 
> also


Sean, is this guy respected over at LG?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

According to one of my sources. KG is still on his way to the Lakers. My source keeps telling me it's close, very close to happening. (You should know who it is by now. I've let it out)


----------



## Rhodes (Dec 9, 2004)

Maybe someone can confirm whether it's true that KG has a no trade clause in his contract, which prevents the Wolves from shopping him to a team of their choice. If so, KG would have to approve the trade. I recall reading that he has such a clause, but I don't know if it's true. If he does, and if the Wolves are looking to rebuild and move him, then KG would have all the leverage as to where he ends up.

As currently constituted, the Wolves are not a good team; certainly worse then last year, so it's possible that they are ready to retool, but given KG's massive contract (something like 120 Million, if I'm correct. Doesn't he have the biggest contract ever in the NBA or was Shaq's bigger?), they are not in a good position. Maybe they're thinking it's time to build a fresh team, particularly if Garnett has expressed deep dissatisfaction. If that's the case, the only way I can see him coming to LA is if KG has a clause that gives him right of refusal. Without that clause, this rumor is 100% dead.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Sean said:


> Yes, it does matter. No one liikes to be accused of saying and or doing something that they didn't. I am only correcting the misinformation in that statement. Eric never said what he was he was being quoted as saying.


I *can make a very credible argument that the Lakers are indeed close to landing Eddy Curry, but that doesn't make it any more true than . . . the Lakers are about to land Kevin Garnett.*


_To be fair, I've sat on rumors that the Lakers and Minnesota Timberwolves were in talks all summer. I never took them seriously. _ 

The point being, Pincus has been long relegated to talking about a curry deal that makes sense for noone and has been denied by everyone.

He THEN says that it doesn't make it any more true (again the thing he has long been espousing) than KG to the Lakers (of which his sources have been telling him there HAVE been discussions).

JUST... in fact almost EXACTLY how some run with other rumors of his... like radio talk show hosts etc. for common talk fodder... this guy in the article does the same thing.

Afterall, Pincus equates the KG to LA rumor with the Curry deal which he has continually maintained (although no one else has) is an ongoing "going to the wire" discussion.

Its more of Emplayisms... and it seems far fetched to be mad for Pincus when the article has accomplished what it always has for him... noteriety to his rumors.

Remember, half the people here were running around trying to figure out how Bender and Odom could play together and what to do with the #17 pick...

Point being... Pincus can hardly cry foul about his reports/ideas (when *totally* absurd) are taken as him 'reporting' it and *not* when his reports/ideas (when *mildly* absurd).

He is the victim of his own articles. The problem being with his credability is that he so blurs the lines of what he is reporting and what he is speculating that one can hardly say "poor Eric" when the profoundly absurd is taken as his report.

Afterall... its present within his report. If he has an issue (or you do for him) being associated with such a claim... then he should avoid the temptation to coyly infer it.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Rhodes said:


> , but given KG's massive contract (something like 120 Million, if I'm correct. Doesn't he have the biggest contract ever in the NBA or was Shaq's bigger?), they are not in a good position. Maybe they're thinking it's time to build a fresh team, particularly if Garnett has expressed deep dissatisfaction. .


KG renegotiated his contract.

He makes approximately 16 million (according to patricia's site.)

He is simply a lamar Odom and a smaller ending contract from being obtainable.

Problem is... why would minnesota ever consider such a move?


----------



## Rhodes (Dec 9, 2004)

LoyalBull said:


> Problem is... why would minnesota ever consider such a move?


You're right, on it's face it seems absurd, but without knowing what the team's plans are and what their relationship with KG is, it's hard to answer that question. Who would have thought we'd trade Shaq last year? In my previous post above I mention the only plausible scenario I can think of:

1. The Wolves are ready to rebuild and are being offered players that they feel can help this process faster than keeping KG and his fat contract.
2. KG is demanding a trade and has some contractual leverage.

Again, I don't know if either of these things are true, and I'm skeptical they are, but I don't dismiss anything as being impossible. We've seen too many crazy trades over the years to know better.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

have you guys noticed that emplay hasnt posted here in like years


----------



## Rhodes (Dec 9, 2004)

SoCalfan21 said:


> have you guys noticed that emplay hasnt posted here in like years


If by "years" you mean four days ago, then a yeah...


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Rhodes said:


> You're right, on it's face it seems absurd, but without knowing what the team's plans are and what their relationship with KG is, it's hard to answer that question. Who would have thought we'd trade Shaq last year? In my previous post above I mention the only plausible scenario I can think of:
> 
> 1. The Wolves are ready to rebuild and are being offered players that they feel can help this process faster than keeping KG and his fat contract.
> 2. KG is demanding a trade and has some contractual leverage.
> ...



Rhodes, the shaq fiasco has long been lauded as one sided... so soon to that... Mchale won't be as foolish when the smart of the deal is still so profound.

1.) Kg makes 16 million next year. Lamar makes 11.

Ask anyone if they think that KG is worth more than a MLE than Odom and you will get a profound yes accross the board.

2.) I am fairly certain that some players can control where they do NOT want to go... but they can't force a trade to WHERE they want to go.

I guess through all of this... through all of the talk... no on has yet brought up a salient point to why such a deal would take place.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Umm.. never?




Sounds about right. Never, but i can think of 8 times just recently that he was completely and totally wrong about.

And the funny thing is.. When people have made predictions like Phil Jackson will be a Laker.. He was like "All my trusted sources say Phil will not be a coach of the Lakers", or my favorite when David V. Broke the Brown trade.. He was like "this goes against everything I've been told, I have a real hard time believing that"... Than a week later you know the rest.

Guy is the national enquirer without being right once every 20 stories or so.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Rhodes said:


> If by "years" you mean four days ago, then a yeah...


dude, spree isnt in LA yet..so by "years" i mean "centuries"


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Who started this again btw?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

The words "****ing" and "retard" come to mind when I think of emplay...


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

wow... just like always, emplays "rumors" pick up no steam


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

socco said:


> The words "****ing" and "retard" come to mind when I think of emplay...


:rofl:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

It's just nice that this forum has people realistic and honest.. The Moderators on LG and CL basically give Emplay oral all the time like he is god of the insiders, when the guy has never been right.. Never proven anything other than the fact he can't be believed.. 


If he said Kobe Bryant will be playing for the Lakers next season.. Then I'd start to get worried, cause he is that bad with accuracy.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

The One said:


> I really don't see how we are going to get Garnett unless we give up Kobe or five players from our roster.



Hey, who could have conceived Shaq being traded anywhere let alone to Miami for Grant, Butler, and Odom. Shaq was unhappy and worked out an unheard of deal. Who's to say LA can't come out on top and any combination of three players for KG. 

:whoknows:


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Totally different situations.

1.) Garnett does not have a Shaq sized deal to move.

2.) The Lakers don't three players (without including Kobe) that Minnesota would want.

3.) We are still talking about a deal that only has legs because Emplay mentioned his name.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Yea KG aint happening.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

why would it happen..minny would be throwing away their season


----------



## nicklebee (Apr 18, 2005)

Seems peculiar to me that this big rumor came out one day before Lakers tickets went on sale to the general public..


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

KobeBryant08 said:


> why would it happen..minny would be throwing away their [strike]season[/strike]


franchise


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Don't you believe anyway?*



LoyalBull said:


> Totally different situations.
> 
> 1.) Garnett does not have a Shaq sized deal to move.
> 
> ...


Come on man, this is like Santa Clause, the Tooth fairy, and the Easter bunny you're suppose to believe regardless.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

i know what the consensus is here so what im saying is not necessarily in support of this particular rumor. however, it cannot be denied that Twolves are kind of in limbo. they definitly have lost direction and kg cannot forgo it alone. no single star can. im not saying he's coming to the lakers but garnett is indeed questioning the direction of his current team and is probably not to happy with the roster they built around him. as versatile as he is, he like shaq still needs an allstar calliber guard to play catch with and minny currently dosent have anything like that. cassel is gone and spree is on his way out. it seems that garnett will most likely have to be traded in the future if things continue the course in minny and lakers will definitly be a major contender. i mean why not? he owns a house in malibu. kb and kg are a year apart in age. phil sighns an extention. who knows?


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

JaggedPulse said:


> i know what the consensus is here so what im saying is not necessarily in support of this particular rumor. however, it cannot be denied that Twolves are kind of in limbo. they definitly have lost direction and kg cannot forgo it alone. no single star can. im not saying he's coming to the lakers but garnett is indeed questioning the direction of his current team and is probably not to happy with the roster they built around him. as versatile as he is, he like shaq still needs an allstar calliber guard to play catch with and minny currently dosent have anything like that. cassel is gone and spree is on his way out. it seems that garnett will most likely have to be traded in the future if things continue the course in minny and lakers will definitly be a major contender. i mean why not? he owns a house in malibu. kb and kg are a year apart in age. phil sighns an extention. who knows?




Very Good Point.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

JaggedPulse said:


> i know what the consensus is here so what im saying is not necessarily in support of this particular rumor. however, it cannot be denied that Twolves are kind of in limbo. they definitly have lost direction and kg cannot forgo it alone. no single star can. im not saying he's coming to the lakers but garnett is indeed questioning the direction of his current team and is probably not to happy with the roster they built around him. as versatile as he is, he like shaq still needs an allstar calliber guard to play catch with and minny currently dosent have anything like that. cassel is gone and spree is on his way out. it seems that garnett will most likely have to be traded in the future if things continue the course in minny and lakers will definitly be a major contender. i mean why not? he owns a house in malibu. kb and kg are a year apart in age. phil sighns an extention. who knows?



KG is paid to play. He is paid highly. If he demanded a trade, he'd get traded to whatever team could benifit the Wolves the most. That isn't the Lakers. We have garbage to trade for him, they wont do this. 

KG is also known for his loyality to his team. Despite differences he has right now, he is still not the type of guy to demand a trade. Hence why when this seasons starts, KG will still be a wolve and the Lakers wills till be needing a bench.

As bad as ESPN is, if they reported this than I'd give it some weight. But it was reported by Emplay.. Because he reports it, you can almost bet money on it and say it wont happen at all. His record is like 0 and 10 so far this year.


----------



## Rhodes (Dec 9, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> KG is paid to play. He is paid highly. If he demanded a trade, he'd get traded to whatever team could benifit the Wolves the most. That isn't the Lakers. We have garbage to trade for him, they wont do this.


From what I understand, KG would have to approve where he's being traded to, so it's not like Minny can send him wherever they want. He has to want to go there too. Also, from what I understand, the deal that was being considered was a multi team trade, so it wasn't a direct trade between us and the Wolves. I still doubt it happens, but it's not beyond the realm of possibility.



CDRacingZX6R said:


> KG is also known for his loyality to his team. Despite differences he has right now, he is still not the type of guy to demand a trade. Hence why when this seasons starts, KG will still be a wolve and the Lakers wills till be needing a bench.


How many years of mediocrity does he endure before saying enough is enough? Yes, he's always been loyal, but that doesn't mean he will be forever.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

all i was pointing out is kg has put up with several years of mediocrity and it seems likely he will eventually want out. not saying he's going to the lakers but they have just as much chance to get him as anyone else.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

JaggedPulse said:


> all i was pointing out is kg has put up with several years of mediocrity and it seems likely he will eventually want out. not saying he's going to the lakers but they *have just as much chance* to get him as anyone else.



THAT is statement with a total lack of logic or fact to back it up.

Why would they have 'just as much of a chance"?

Cap space?... whoops.

All star level players?... whoops.

Playing it a different division?... whoops.

In fact, there are MORE things suggesting such a deal that cannot take place for logical reasons than would suggest that it can.

Sorry, the Lakers aren't in position to get a player like KG even if the Twolves were willing to ship him.

The sooner people start accepting what they have and the situation that the organization is in and how they plan to improve... the better off they (and the conversation here) will be.

People keep looking to this quick fix of unlikely dreams (Yao, Amare, Lebron, KG) all the while avoiding actually discussing what actually faces this team.

To say such things as "just as good a chance as anyone else" is denying reality and logic.

I prefer to keep reality and logic in my conversation. Makes for better discussion.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

> Playing it a different division?... whoops.


The Wolves play in the Northwest Division and the Lakers play in the Pacific.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Thank you, my mistake I indeed meant conference.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

bro, you seem like an accomplished follower of the sport and you know as well as anyone that the league is always in flux. im playing the odds here. and please when you lambaste someone for having no facts or logic to back their argument, please have the courtesey, or at least the integrity to back your argument with said logic and or factual matter.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

JaggedPulse said:


> bro, you seem like an accomplished follower of the sport and you know as well as anyone that the league is always in flux. im playing the odds here. and please when you lambaste someone for having no facts or logic to back their argument, please have the courtesey, or at least the integrity to back your argument with said logic and or factual matter.



It is fact. And it is logic.

But by all means... as the defender of said poster's theroy... by all means enlighten me to what the facts and logic are pertaining to the Lakers having as good a shot as anyone for KG.

Will I be waiting awhile or...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Rhodes said:


> From what I understand, KG would have to approve where he's being traded to, so it's not like Minny can send him wherever they want. He has to want to go there too. Also, from what I understand, the deal that was being considered was a multi team trade, so it wasn't a direct trade between us and the Wolves. I still doubt it happens, but it's not beyond the realm of possibility.
> 
> 
> 
> How many years of mediocrity does he endure before saying enough is enough? Yes, he's always been loyal, but that doesn't mean he will be forever.



I'm not sure. But I don't believe KG has a clause in his contract for trade approval. Even if he did, Mchale would probably rather just make KG suffer and stay there than trade him anywhere that he wouldnt get a "franchise" or really good players in return. Something we can not offer them.

The problem is.. The deal never existed. Curry will be signing a year contract soon. Bulls GM said countless time they are open to hearing offers from other teams with ideas on the subject of trading Curry, but no teams, Lakers included, have called for information. 

Hoopsworld.com already posted saying all KG talks are dead. (In my opinion, your crazy if you think they ever existed in the first place, think of the source here.. Hoopsworld has never been right ever.).

And all we can do is hope that one day he will jump ship to the lakers, but it aint happening this season, or probably next season. Probably ever.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

saying _it_ is a fact and actually stating _what_ the fact is is two different things. again, all you stated was "It is fact". no reference to what your facts, in fact, maybe. again, im not saying kg will ever be traded. but big time, big name players get disgruntled and traded, albeit sometimes several years after, they are claimed to be untradable. ie vince carter, shaq, jason kidd, hell even eddie curry may still be traded when all reports are he'll sign a 1 yr qualifying. tmac was moved. ray allen traded. the nba is a barterers league (unlike the nfl) and very often star players are traded, sometimes for far less than they are "worth". the bottom line is, my friend, that we are debating whether or not something, that hasnt even happened, is possible or impossible. not fact. there are no future facts despite what madam cleo may have you believe. what is logical in todays nba is that players, even superstar-hallofamers to be can and will be traded. again i never stated that kg would be a laker this year or any year, but 3 years ago i never thought id see shaq in a heat jersey, and that deal materialized over a weekend.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Your line of logic is flawed.

Im asking for facts regarding why such a statement would be made.

A light at the end of the tunnel...

A shimmer of hope...

A Glimpse of logic...

What you respond with is... "no one can state what is fact or not becuase no one knows the future"...

While very profound... it does little to change the situation as it stands.

Im sure that a lot of things "could" happen.

But until then... it would seem that such a statement would be EXTREMELY shortsighted and inacurate.

Again, Im only asking for some kind of logic/line of thought to convey why such a statement would be made. By you telling me that no such answer is possible it doesn't really fit the bill.

If something (such as a line of logic) isn't possible to give... and no facts are available to disprove such a statement... then they also don't exsist to disprove it and all we are left with is current circumstance which leaves us with the reality that LA does not have the pieces to offer to obtain KG.

So... am I not in my right to question such a statement based on that reality? Or... are you suggesting that in the absense of "fact" I shouldn't? Becuase by that line of rationale... you shouldn't be questioning me for questioning him. 

I really don't understand the rationale in even contesting the question. If someone makes a statement... there must be a reason WHY they said it... you are attempting to absolve him of that responsibility.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

before you start pontificating and postuering like you earned those 30 yrs of knowledge, i will quote head automatica by singing "please, please, please" completely and accuratly read my post. i mean really slow down you digital age, how many kb downloading brain and read my post before you attempt such feined eloquence as retort.

now for your question, the facts are: minny has not fielded of late and will not feild this year a very good supporting cast around kg, arguably the best all around player since magic johnson. sure msybe troy hudson plays everygame like its against the lakers, and wally learns to play d and trim his eyebrows; if the kandiman every firgues out hes bigger than almost everybody else and madsen learns to ride his shoulders like masterblaster and grow 4 inches. ya theres a chance that tskitishvili, jaric and griffin become a san antonio north built around garnett, but theres just enough chance that they do absolutely nothing and dont make the playoffs, or any real threat to a title for the nxt what? 2 years? three years? how many years does garnett show his loyalty to a franchise that is not being loyal in return to him by surrounding him with cappable players? maybe his contract is too big? mchale stubborn? ok maybe not la, but the bulls perhaps? that could be a scary thought. new jersey? how about he finds his way into cleveland? atlanta? phoenix? how bout him and stephon reunite under larry brown? 

what ever the case may be these are all possible scenarios. some very likely. i mean why should kobe and kg wait for a 2007 savior when they could both play for the bobcats now and be a threat to win it all. and hey maybe minny signs a big time FA and garnett gets back to western finals in three years. he just better be able to beat the lakers when gets there.

i just cannot see garnett staying in minesotta if they are not a perenial contender.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

I can't see him being happy about it.

But I also see him as not having much of a say about it either once he signed the contract.

But to say that (as it stands) that LA has "as good a shot" at getting him as anyone else seems pretty shortsighted.

And that is what I questioned.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

As a Wolves fan I officially can now say "****".


Take it for what it's worth...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

socco said:


> As a Wolves fan I officially can now say "****".
> 
> 
> Take it for what it's worth...


Something happening? :raised_ey


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

socco said:


> As a Wolves fan I officially can now say "****".
> 
> 
> Take it for what it's worth...


wat happened


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Nothing happened. I've just talked to a few people who know what they're talking about, and my tune has changed quite a bit. The positive way of looking at it for me is that nothing I have heard makes any sense. But maybe McHale is an even worse GM than I thought...


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

socco said:


> Nothing happened. I've just talked to a few people who know what they're talking about, and my tune has changed quite a bit. The positive way of looking at it for me is that nothing I have heard makes any sense. But maybe McHale is an even worse GM than I thought...


wow that would be tight if mchale sucks even worse that ****check at gming


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Oh jesus, more insiders are poping up on realgm and LG and CL are like drooling over the news. Some guy that claims to be someone who actually speaks with KG personally says that he found out he was being traded. Give me a break, but people on LG and CL are still biting onto it like its gold.. I swear to god.... I just wish this KG stuff could die, if he is being traded.. It wont be here. But I did like what this one guy over there had to say about a mod at LG....





> HYENA wrote:
> And since I know LG is watching since they're talking about this thread there, I'd like to mention that John David Hoover (moderator JD) is a gay Direct TV installer who has a throng of sycophants even though the only thing he adds to the site is threatening to ban people. He even banned posters because they called him out after he said for weeks that USC would lose the 04 title game. Lol.
> 
> The *******es at LG are actually buying the KG-to-LA thing as a possibility. The stupidity rolls from mods to posters.


MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

LG is a dumpster for a morons, but there are a few VERY good posters there. Namely Mike, DB, Sky, etc.

And KG will never be a Laker. Not because it's not possible, but because I'm not that lucky.


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

EHL said:


> LG is a dumpster for a morons, but there are a few VERY good posters there. Namely Mike, DB, Sky, etc.
> 
> And KG will never be a Laker. Not because it's not possible, but because I'm not that lucky.





WUTEVA, ITS CUTE WHEN LAKER HATERS GET CUT IN HALF WITH SAWS AND HAVE THEIR REMAINS SOLD ON EBAY...WUTEVA, I DO WHAT I WANT! :laugh: 

I WONDER IF BUSTA RHYMES LIKES THE LAKERS... GIMME SOME MO, YOU WANT ANOTHER CHAMPIONSHIP...GIMME SOME MO...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

EHL said:


> LG is a dumpster for a morons, but there are a few VERY good posters there. Namely Mike, DB, Sky, etc.
> 
> And KG will never be a Laker. Not because it's not possible, but because I'm not that lucky.



I used to be a beliver myself, until i woke up .


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

no matter how much info, time and effort is put into this...its all rumors, until somthing happens


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I don't see how some peopel are believing this and why its almost 9 pages long.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

LamarButler said:


> I don't see how some peopel are believing this and why its almost 9 pages long.


I'm a Wolves fan, and I believe it, if that means anything...


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

You believe KG is coming to L.A?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LamarButler said:


> You believe KG is coming to L.A?


That's what socco just said I think  :rofl:


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

LamarButler said:


> You believe KG is coming to L.A?


Not necessarily. I believe that trade discussions have been going on, or were going on though. Will anything actually happen, I would guess no, but it wouldn't shock me (and I've never been able to say that before). I'm very confident that there is something behind these rumors, and that's a bit frightening. None of it makes any sense at all, but the people who are saying it I know to be VERY reliable in the past, and that's the only reason I'm even wasting my time thinking about it.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

^^ ray of hope


----------

